# Immer die gleiche URL anzeigen lassen.



## uwee (28. April 2006)

Hallo an alle!!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem, was ich irgendwie nicht gelöst bekomme.

Ich übergebe mit PHP über die URL einige Variablen.... möchte aber, dass oben in der Adressleiste IMMER die gleiche URL steht... also das alles übergeben wird, der Nutzer es aber nicht sehen kann...

z.B. soll oben IMMER
http://www.test.de
stehen.

bekomme ich das irgendwie OHNE Frames hin?

Danke

UweE


----------



## Maik (28. April 2006)

Eine ähnliche Frage wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen hier im HTML-Board gestellt -> statischer Eintrag in dem Adressfeld.


----------

